# Size 00 Gelatin Caps



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Looking to do some DIY root tabs. Where in GTA can I get size 00 gelatin caps? Please share your experience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Special order from a pharmacy.
#0,#00 and #000 comes in 1000's (about $30-35)
#000 also comes in 100's, retail for about $13-15.


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi aniroc. Thanks for your reply. Do you know of any pharmacy that has dealt with gel caps before? Drug Mart? Rexall? Or any other?


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

No one in particular but any of them can order if they want to.
PM me if you need help


----------



## vtyou (Mar 17, 2012)

You might be able to get them from fitness stores as well, I know Nutrition House carries gelatin caps, but don't know if it was in size 00 to be specific


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I ordered mine online from amazon. It was like 15 bucks


----------

